

The Entrepreneurs (Graphic novel) - tome
http://www.facebook.com/InspiringEntrepreneurs

======
dawson
I was lucky enough to see a draft version of the novel at the CUTEC event last
month and it's fantastic. It has a stellar team behind it too.

